# 12 stave 5 species with a twist



## NGLJ (Mar 26, 2022)

I have posted other similar material. However, on this occasion I am posting to thank Mark Malo who donated the wood to make the blank. The kit is Blue Titanium Maple Leaf from William Wood-Write. It is hard to see the Maple Leaf on this version of the kit. The woods are maple, sapele, walnut, padauk and purpleheart. The drilling angle was 9deg. The kit uses the same tube as Sierra but the bushings are slightly larger.


----------

